# DKN versus PowerTec Functional Trainer...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Apart from the price, does anyone know if there is a difference between the DKN and PowerTec Functional Trainer? They look remarkably similar.

See below...

DKN = £499

http://www.sweatband.com/dkn-cable-crossover-functional-trainer.html?gclid=CNe4zODmmMoCFScXwwod1QoJDA

PowerTec = £1,069

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/powertec-functional-trainer-black.html


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Max workload is less on the cheaper one.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Dark Prowler said:


> Apart from the price, does anyone know if there is a difference between the DKN and PowerTec Functional Trainer? They look remarkably similar.
> 
> See below...
> 
> ...


 dont know if you have a squat rack but for the money you were considering on the second one did you have a look at this.

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-solid-commercial-powerrack-selectorised-lat-attachment.html


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> dont know if you have a squat rack but for the money you were considering on the second one did you have a look at this.
> 
> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-solid-commercial-powerrack-selectorised-lat-attachment.html


 Hi Dave. Thanks for your input. I essentially have everything bar a cable crossover, which is something I've always enjoyed using when I've had access to one, especially for flyes, which seem to mess with my shoulders if doing them with dumbbells.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Powertec looks much better to me. the DKN one looks identical to this Mens Health one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Health-Cable-Cross-Over-Home-Multi-Gym-/331759322773?hash=item4d3e658695:g:z3kAAOSwKtlWoLQp


----------

